# No heartbeat



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Just had our 2nd scan at 10wks and no heartbeat.  Baby measuring 27mm.  I had a gush of blood whilst having the external scan and it seems there's another SCH.  Have to decide to let nature take its course of book in for a d&c.  I've done both before and really can't decide, part of me just wants it over with.  I've been through this so many times and my husband (for the first time) has said enough's enough.  But I just can't think like that x


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Dear Emma

so so sorry to hear your news. sending    

If you have only just heard this, then you need to give yourself time to deal with the loss. I'm afraid I can't give any advice on the waiting/ medically managed/ surgical options for miscarriage - I never made any choices, the first time it happened spontaneously, and the second time too (but I ended up needing a D&C because it was incomplete... ) It is an awful thing to have happen, especially when you are just starting to get hopeful that this time will be your time, this will be your baby.

I can understand your partner saying 'enough is enough', but that might just be his way of dealing with how things are for you today. He sees you devastated by another loss, and just wants you not to suffer. And that's not even going into his hopes and expectations and loss. 

Don't rush into any decisions, let yourself heal and let yourself grieve. Then talk about it some more. Really really hope things get better for you.

all best wishes
Jacob's mum


----------



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Jacobsmum, I think I was shell shocked and didn't have anywhere else to turn   After posting I went straight back up to the hospital and had a good chat with a lovely doctor.  They've booked me in Friday morning, so I have a little time to think about it/see if anything happens.  I've had a few painful cramps tonight and some bleeding, so hoping the decision won't be mine to make.  It was all looking so good, I've been pregnant over 30 times and this was the most promising to date.  Feel exhausted but I 'have' to watch The Apprentice! x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

emma

so so sorry to see your news, it is just heart breaking. I had the erpc at xmas and physically the op was fine. emotionally has taken far longer to get over of course but the erpc itself was ok. I hope Friday goes as well as it can for you, and that all your hopes and dreams come true in the future. x lots of love x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

so so sorry emma massive hug x


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear that this has happened (((hugs))) x


----------



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you lovely ladies, I don't know anyone this is happening to, so when I found this site it was a real eye opener.  Just heartbreaking for everyone & clearly not talked about.  I know I don't.  I've had the procedure done a couple of times, is it called a D&E (evac) what does erpc stand for?  Ok, just googled that think I'll stick to D&E   Going to go ahead and do all the immunology tests now.  I had such bad endo I always put it down to that, but think something else is going on. x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Emma, Sorry to see your news   , thinking of you today    

Shelley xx


----------



## EmmaTTC2L (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Mish3434, it went surprisingly well.  Arrived at 6:45am, shown to private room, first on list, no sickness from general, out by 12 & no pain.  I've been living in fear of bleeding for weeks and feel like an immense weight has been lifted.  Looking forward to having a little bit of time just living my life without feeling crazy   xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad it went as well as it could emma x


----------

